
Reproducing Bloomberg Featured Article about Bitcoin Using VueJS and Axios - madrafi
https://radicalrafi.github.io/cryptominal/
======
madrafi
Source Article : [https://www.bloomberg.com/features/bitcoin-bulls-
bears/](https://www.bloomberg.com/features/bitcoin-bulls-bears/)

Scroll down to see the preview ,I loved the fresh design they made using
ReactJS (apparently) and decided to reproduce it using VueJS

